# Maybe a deterrent ............



## bobcycles (Mar 3, 2017)

for parting bikes out?

Check out the seller............then check out what the pretty roachy bike brought in tact.

mind blower.....might stop the activity the seller is known for..

where are these buyers when I have a bike for sale?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCHWINN-STR...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2017)

Here's proof
SOLD Complete for $2900 plus $85 shipping.  Great Bike!!


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 3, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Here's proof
> SOLD Complete for $2900 plus $85 shipping.  Great Bike!!
> View attachment 430538 View attachment 430539 View attachment 430540 View attachment 430541 View attachment 430542 View attachment 430543 View attachment 430544 View attachment 430545 View attachment 430546






That bike was sold at 2017 Lebanon indiana bike swap
This year.
Seller was asking $1500
Good old morti walked by with it in his hands .
Posted 2 days after show for double the cost.
I don't know how he got $2900 when "Dan the man"
Had a beautiful version of this on the cabe for months for $2400 before finally selling.
Might of been pulled and not sold
No way was it worth that.  Not even in parts.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 3, 2017)

cr250mark said:


> That bike most sold at 2017 Lebanon indiana bike swap
> Seller was asking $1500
> Good old morti walked by with it in his hands .
> Posted 2 days after show for double the cost.
> ...



Right??

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 3, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Right??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




\
who would pay 3G for that wreck?

OR?  They wanted so desperately to save it from butchering they stepped up?

(they knew it's presumed fate)


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 3, 2017)

2200-2300 best offer from the looks of it:


----------



## Dan the bike man (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow!!! Anything over $2,000 is a LOT for that!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah, there was some dude on here recently who wanted $15k for one of these old Schwinns, and I think the got it!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 4, 2017)

Rare prewar Schwinn in a rare color combo ... one that hasn't been in the hobby .. good honest wear .. needs the correct rack to make it complete .. look out ....as always the bike is worth what someone is willing to pay ... I think the color brings up the value in this case .. if it was a common color .. not as exciting ... has potential for sure for the new caretaker ... just my 2 cents


----------



## slick (Mar 5, 2017)

You schwinn guys are nuts. I see $1200.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 5, 2017)

slick said:


> You schwinn guys are nuts. I see $1200.



Cause shelby parts are cheap right? Haha....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 5, 2017)

slick said:


> You schwinn guys are nuts. I see $1200.




I've only got one Schwinn, but I have 3 Rollfasts and maybe 20 Pioneer cassette and reel decks.

AYE...that be where my deepest madness lies!


----------

